# Cost of living in Italy



## sachin2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I, Sachin , from India. I am in process of discussing the position with one of organsation in India. They will post me in Singapore. I am Engg Graduate & Master's in Information Management. Total year of experience is 10 yrs.
I would like to know the below things from you to have a fruitful discussion on table with firm.

1 ) Minimum Salary for this Qulaification offered in Manufacturing Industry
2) Living Cost per Month ( Pls furnish details as possible )
3) Travelling Mode in Singapore.
4) Food ( type , Cost etc )
5) Work culture.
6) Social Security

In addition to above if you wish to inform me then Pls let me know.

Thanks in advance for sparing the valuable time for giving me the required information.

Regards
Sachin


----------

